# Rech tests disque dur FUJITSU MHT2080AT 80 Go



## EricM (6 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai changé mon disque dur interne de mon Powerbook G4 15" 1,25Ghz, un FUJITSU MHT2080AT 80 Go par un TOSHIBA MK8032GAX de 80 Go.
Je recherche un membre qui a déjà effectué un test de performances de son disque dur interne FUJITSU MHT2080AT 80 Go. C'est pour les comparer avec ceux du TOSHIBA MK8032GAX. En passant, je recherche un Tutoriel pour utiliser au mieux le logiciel XBench 1.2. Je ne sais comment faire pour obtenir des tests fiables. Merci pour l'aide.


----------

